

Verdict is In: Amazon drops 5.3%, wiping out $2.9B of market cap - Eliezer
http://www.google.com/search?q=amzn

======
Eliezer
Of course, this probably doesn't reflect market value directly destroyed, so
much as the market reacting to the new information about Amazon's sanity.

S&P 500 up 1.43% for the day, and AMZN was down another 4% on top of that
earlier in the day.

Just thought it was worth mentioning the market's verdict: yes, it _was_
stupid.

